# Push mower/push string trimmer recommendation



## WacoDustin (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm needing to get a push mower or a high wheel push trimmer to get areas that the tractor or ZT won't fit into.
Disclaimer I like overkill when buying stuff, I always have. I figure buy pro grade stuff and take care of it and I'll give it to my grandkids, I'm 34 btw.
I've got Kawasaki on the ZT Hustler, and it's a BEAST!
I've got a Simpson washer with a AAA oil cooled pump that runs RL 15w40 that's powered by a Honda GX engine. I bought it for the oil lubed pump and GX Honda.
They just get occasional use. I just like overbuilt.
I would like a Honda GX on a walk behind string trimmer or a push mower but they all appear to be the GC or Briggs with a Kohler here and there.
I want one that will LAST. It needs to be max cutting width 25". It just needs to be knocked down. I will not bag, just side discharge. Some new growth is 1-2 feet tall. If I get a put mower, I can use my weed whacker with the blade to get it down first.


----------

